

Tell HN: Win A "Free Year" on zferral.com to integate our API - jeffepp

Spend this weekend integrating zferral's affiliate and referral programs on your site and get a chance to win a "Free Year" of (any tier) our software. We will give up to 3.<p>Rules:<p>Any person or company may apply. If you are a current paying customer, that's fine too!<p>Winner(s) will be determined by their progress: if there are several finished / integrated companies, I will randomly draw the 3 winners.<p>Winner(s) will be chosen Sunday night at 11:59 EST.
======
jeffepp
clickable: <http://zferral.com/api-docs>

